# Dried Lavender to flavor Truffles



## monk (Jul 21, 2006)

Greetings -
I have been reading various books on chocolatier, and wanted to ask if the amount of lavender one adds to flavor a truffle filling is more a function of the amount and type of chocolate one uses, or more a function of how firm the ganache is (i.e., the ratio of milk or cream to chocolate.) I have seen proportions of several teaspoons to several tablespoons of dried lavender to 8 ounces of (milk) chocolate, with liquid volumes of one to 3 cups?! This seems rather excessive to me, as I know lavender should impart a delicate flavor, and not one of perfume. Specifically, I'm experimenting with ganaches of 1 part liquid to 1.5 parts (milk) chocolate - firm enough to cut, but not bricks. Any inputs to my general query, or a specific addition recommendation to my ganache, would be very much appreciated. Cheers,


----------



## thedessertdiva (Feb 13, 2007)

I agree the idea is only to impart the flavor.
I tend to experiment in small doses, however I believe if you were to take perhaps a pound of chocolate, you would have a nice full flavor if you were to infuse the cream with 1 tablespoon of dried Lavender. 
That was the last measurement I used.
Hope that helps!!:chef:

Joan
thedessertdiva
P.S.
Of course the measurements also depend on how long you infuse, ie: you can allow the flavors to permeate longer in the fridge and then bring back up to temp.


----------



## monk (Jul 21, 2006)

Thanks very much Joan, I will try it this evening (weather is getting horrid - the type you stay in for)! (BTW, I lived in Corvallis, Oregon (97-04) before moving back to the MidWest... miss the direct access to Pinot Noir!) 

Cheers,


----------



## thedessertdiva (Feb 13, 2007)

You are welcome Monk!
Hey what a small world, I love Corvallis, my FAVORITE Restaurant is there, The Big River, YUM, only good things to say and they have awesome dessert and presentation.
Which Pinot do you favor?
I was the in-house caterer for Eola Hills for 3 plus years (did the Sunday Brunch also) I do a lot of events for Beckenridge Vineyard who provides the grapes for Airlie and I also started the Sunday brunches for Orchard Heights Winery, did the food & wine awards 3 years running, know lots & lots of Winery owners, get this: I don't drink wine:lol: for real! And every birthday guess what I get? Now isn't that ironic.:crazy:
Take care nice chatting with you!


----------



## thedessertdiva (Feb 13, 2007)

P.S.
I do plan on a new line of chocolates a wine line!
Let's see what happens.:lips:


----------



## chefpeon (Jun 14, 2006)

Hey Joan.....
that wine that you don't drink that you keep getting for your birthday?
Send it up here!:crazy:

I happen to live in "Lavender Country". Sequim, the next town over from me, is the home of the annual "Lavender Festival". People try to flavor everything with lavender around here.......I have yet to be sold on it as a food flavor. It's way too perfumy for me. It's kind of OK in ice cream.......I'd be willing to try a truffle though. 

If I get past the perfumy part of it, lavender tastes sort of minty to me......


----------



## thedessertdiva (Feb 13, 2007)

Hey Chefpeon!
We might be able to figure out a way for me to get you some wine and a Truffle, I have been planning a "Girls" trip to the Seattle area, I lived there & Puyallup & Edmonds and I am dying for some culture, pikes place and a ferry trip.
:lol:
Joan


----------



## monk (Jul 21, 2006)

Hi Joan -
I've 'noshed' at Big River, and the brunch at Eola Hills! Chefpeon beat me to the punch with an offer to help you decrease your birthday Pinot Inventory! You do not even swirl, swish, and spit wine to compare them? I have tried many Oregon Pinot's, and, in no particular order, enjoy Benton Lane, Broadley, Evesham Woods, Tiri Mor (sp?), Ken Wright (yes, I know many abhor his stuff), and two relative newcomers - Pheasant Court and 720 Winery. I'm pleased to say I know both winemakers as friends, and have had a hand (and nose) in helping them produce several of their vintages. Through their art and science I became an 'outed hedonist'!! :lips: 

As a final comment, I tried your lavender suggestion, and added a touch of lime zest. A very nice combination, by my tastes. Not at all overpowering, and very subtle.

Cheers,


----------



## thedessertdiva (Feb 13, 2007)

Hi Monk,

Most of my inventory will be used for the "Chocolate Wine line", but if you had been here last year, you probably would have been overwhelmed with wine!:lol:
Now that I have rained on your parade, I have to ask when did you do Brunch?? I was very predominant from 1995-2002 in different capacities, I started doing the brunch with another co, then sort of took it over.

I suppose I should justify my statement "I don't drink wine" I really rarely ever drink anything,( I am too much of a control freak, I even have issues with relaxation).:lol: But seriously, I have not tried very many, the Eola Hills Vin D ete' is very very good it is a sweet raspberry dessert wine (also good on chicken skewers as a glaze.) The Chardonnay is perfect in my Alfredo sauce and the Vin D' Or makes an awesome cream sauce when you flambe' a crepe.The three years I won for best food and wine pairing I used Eola Hills so I guess I know a little about wine.
One day I may cultivate my taste for Wine, I know enough people who would love for me to be better educated in their product line.
If you weren't so far away I would crack open a bottle, I do have an awesome recipe for Pinot Noir Mushrooms.


----------



## monk (Jul 21, 2006)

Hello Joan -
I sampled brunch 3 times during spring of 2002. I was well on my way to finishing my doctorate at Oregon State, and had met my two winemaker friends by then, so we were doing a lot of sampling. Thank you for the candid replies on wine tasting. Cheekily, would you consider 'chatting' via other email? Your 'casual' mention of Pinot Noir Mushrooms had my attention immediately! I was fortunate that one of the department office staff had a brother who 'hunted' mushrooms - he was something - he picked 8 pounds of impeccably fresh mushrooms for me - morels, chanterelles, and lobster, and all he wanted was a 'token' (by commercial standards) cash input, and a sample of what I did with them! (Boy I miss that chunk of Oregon!) I'm also planning a spring visit to Oregon - I have a few bottles in storage. So, no strings attached, my other email:
[email protected]. I'm very thick-skinned, so reply only if comfortable with the idea. Cheers,


----------



## short st. cakes (Jan 29, 2007)

I really love lavender in food- but the flavor depends on the freshness and potency of the particular lavender you are using (ie the amount of the oils retained in the flowers after harvesting)... if you use really fresh, organic, etc dried lavender then i would think you can use less to get the more delicate result you are looking for. 
ps chefpeon, are you serious???
i think lavender sugar cookies are my very favorite thing. (not just infused- i'm talking mouthfuls of lavender blossoms...mmmmm)


----------



## jessiquina (Nov 4, 2005)

i know this doesnt answer your question but there are great truffle recipes in "chocolate obsession" by Michael Recchuiti (sp?). its one of my fave chocolate books. and im really excited about "artisan chocolates" by andrew garisson shotts. im going to buy it soon.


----------



## chefpeon (Jun 14, 2006)

Am I serious about what? The fact that it tastes minty to me, or the fact that I don't care for it?
Hey, c'mon out to Sequim this year, you can feast at the Lavender buffet!


----------

